# Felt so good!



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

As you know, I have been "trying" to practice what I am reading in my Co-Dependency books.

Ive been doing very good at it, I must say. 

Detachment.

I have not responded to a single text or email since the "blind date" one. Until....

Last night, I was relaxing drinking a glass of wine (as told to by my doc to help lower my cholestrol that I just upped by trying to eat anything and everything to gain some weight back, lol)
The texts started. First they were nice, he misses me, he wants one more slow dance with me, blah blah blah. I ignored them.
They continued, I could tell he was starting to get annoyed by the no response.
I turned the phone off and went to bed. (Slept like a baby, mind you, since this was the first drink I have had in over 2 years out of respect for my "recovering" husband)
When I got up this morning, there were so many texts, I didnt even read them all. He was once again angry. Blaming me for EVERYTHING.
He was still sending them as I was getting ready and getting my daughter ready for school.
He called finally and I answered.

I BLASTED him! I know I am not supposed to react, that the books say that our reactions are usually not good for us. BUT, it felt wonderful! I told him like it is! EVERYTHING! I layed it all out for him. How dare he accuse me of not having his back, or not doing "enough" or this or that! I told him exactly how he has made my life for the past 2 years that we lived together. I told him exactly what I think of him as far as what he has done to try to "fix" the problems we have had in the almost 4 months since we separated! I told him to go to hell! I told him to stay with his mom and let her deal with his childish temper tantrums and mood swings. I told him a hunderd and one! 

I finally hung up on him for a change. Of course, he's been texting since, but I haven't even read them, I just open it and hit delete.

There is nothing more to say other than I warned him in the past not to push me too far, because everyone does have a breaking point and once I hit mine, there is no turning back, I will shut you out and pretend I you never exsisted.

I am there!

FINALLY!!!! 

And to top it all off, as soon as I got into work today, I got a call that all my financial aid and other paperwork has been processed and approved and I am ready to begin my online classes on Monday! 

I feel good. I know it was mean but I think I finally needed to get all this off my chest and give him a little slap of reality.

Now back to detachment, lol.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good for you. Now go do something nurturing for yourself.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you change your number? Now if for some reason he gets in to rehab... Be careful, it might be a pacifyer, if he finally realizes he has nothing left. Of course, it could be for real... You seem smart enough to know the difference ... And strong enough to not fall for it now!

. Yay for your financial aid acceptance! Fill your life with things that make YOU and your daughter happy and at peace!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

Cherry said:


> Can you change your number? Now if for some reason he gets in to rehab... Be careful, it might be a pacifyer, if he finally realizes he has nothing left. Of course, it could be for real... You seem smart enough to know the difference ... And strong enough to not fall for it now!
> 
> . Yay for your financial aid acceptance! Fill your life with things that make YOU and your daughter happy and at peace!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was actually afraid to change my number thinking that if he tried to call, it would just set him off more to be more spiteful than he already is being.

But I am done with this now. After talking to my attorney and finding out there is nothing he can really get from my parents house, has calmed me so much! Now, I dont care what else he does, Im just waiting for the divorce to finalize and then thats the end of this. I am putting it behind me and moving forward with my life.

I went out last night with friends for the first time, it was wonderful. It felt good!

After how this turned so nasty and awful, its making it easier to just close this door and get past it. 

Its a shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if you need one, but think of getting a protective order... 

Congrats on getting set up for online classes! I'm so glad you have this to look forward to! 

Stay safe, Philly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I don't know if you need one, but think of getting a protective order...
> 
> Congrats on getting set up for online classes! I'm so glad you have this to look forward to!
> 
> ...


Thanks Yin! How are you making out?


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Job...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, they should make your life into a movie! You are getting stronger by the minute. Though he sounds like he is about to implode. I agree that a protection order would be a good idea.


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Man, they should make your life into a movie! You are getting stronger by the minute. Though he sounds like he is about to implode. I agree that a protection order would be a good idea.


I am getting stronger, I can feel it. Thank God. I dont think there is any need for a protection order. (any more, lol)


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Good for you. I used to love turning off my phone all night and back on once I wake up -- seeing all the texts I can either answer or delete!! DELETE!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Good for you. So glad you are feeling stronger.
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

